# Delete



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

Allhgg


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Old school Zed Modified US Amps TU-4360*



stickpony said:


> I just bought an old school US Amps Zed Modified TU-4360, from a fellow member. He can make himself known if he wants to.
> 
> I am very excited to say the least! Can't hardly wait to compare it to the stock time-4360!
> 
> ...


Wow! I never knew US Amps made any "Tubers". Probably really rare I assume. Is it "class A" all the way up to 10 watts, & then "A/B" above that? That's the way a Zed Tube amp I used to have worked. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I, like many at the time, lusted after some of the US amps amplifiers back in the way. I really wanted the surfboard 2000x or something like that. I ended up getting a 4000x that was for competition, small heat synch but twice the power in small bursts that I never really took advantage of.

I use to have two of those tube amps a good while ago. I think I had the 4 channel for components and the 2 channel for midbase. Loved the look.

I see US amps no longer exists... too bad. bought out by re?


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

AAAAAAA said:


> I, like many at the time, lusted after some of the US amps amplifiers back in the way. I really wanted the surfboard 2000x or something like that. I ended up getting a 4000x that was for competition, small heat synch but twice the power in small bursts that I never really took advantage of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bought out by RE and now RE is subpar, they didn't keep the design team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

